# GPU Under 10K please suggest



## SRA (Jun 23, 2012)

I have i5 2500K , DH67CL Mobo , 4GB DDR3 , Corsair GS 600 PSU , please suggest me a good GPU under 10k , is it possible to get a GPU that supports HD at this range ?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

2500k+ dh67cl 

Get MSI GTX 560 for 10.5k. It is capable of running games at full hd 1080p.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 23, 2012)

see this once-



Spoiler



*tpucdn.com/reviews/AMD/HD_7770/images/perfrel_1920.gif



Although the 7770 is slower but consumes a lot lesser amount of power.
 Probably the card to get- Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7770 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com


----------



## theserpent (Jun 23, 2012)

same one for a cheaper price
SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card

Well This[Gigabyte ed] is a factory overclocked one.and is cheaper


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

^^ GTX 560 is the best bet in his budget.


----------



## root.king (Jun 23, 2012)

theserpent said:


> same one for a cheaper price
> SAPPHIRE Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB 128-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Graphic Card



good suggestion
go for it


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 23, 2012)

Get the msi gtx 560 for 10.3k as suggested by the conqueror. It is better than any card available at this price range. Its almost 10% faster than the 7770. If overclocked it can perform as gud as a stock 560ti.


----------



## SRA (Jun 23, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> 2500k+ dh67cl



I know , I know  but OC was not my priority then and didn want a P series board as wanted to use the IGP of 2500k for the time being as I did n have a budget of good GPU then which i now I have .

Looks like GTX 560 is the best option 

One thing the ti version(MSI GTX 560TI hawk) is available for 14,200 and the non ti asus one is 10,000 is it worthy to spend the extra 4k for the ti version , coz in one review I saw GTX 560 non ti is basically OC ed 460 , is it true ?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 23, 2012)

Go for MSI 6850 Cyclone Edition It is around 9.7k Great Card for gaming


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 23, 2012)

SRA said:


> I know , I know  but OC was not my priority then and didn want a P series board as wanted to use the IGP of 2500k for the time being as I did n have a budget of good GPU then which i now I have .
> 
> Looks like GTX 560 is the best option
> 
> One thing the ti version(MSI GTX 560TI hawk) is available for 14,200 and the non ti asus one is 10,000 is it worthy to spend the extra 4k for the ti version , coz in one review I saw GTX 560 non ti is basically OC ed 460 , is it true ?



If you are willing to spend 4k more then don't get 560ti, get HD 7850. 560ti is older gen card, consumes more power and performs lesser than HD 7850. In 10k budget, gtx 560 is the best buy. It isn't an OCed gtx460. It is better than hd 6850 and equal to HD 6870. In 14k-16k price range, nothing beats HD 7850.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 24, 2012)

The 560ti is the bigger brother of the 560. But if you are willing to spend 4k more, better spend it on the 7850. Its better than 560ti in every aspect.


----------



## SRA (Jun 24, 2012)

I have decided not to increase my budget beyond 10k , so 
MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card should this be my final choice??
and I have few more questions : 
1)  is this price ok , can anyone tell me about the price of this one here in Kolkata ( chandni Market ) 
2) is this one better than HD6850 and HD7770 in all possible aspect ?? 
ie  its the best possible option available at this point of time at 10k rt ? 
3) Are there any driver issues with this card ? I am using Windows 7 ultimate 32 bit.
4)My monitor is quite old 17"LCD with 1600 X 1200 resolution ( Not being able to change it right away for budget constraints , but I will in few months ) so for the time being is it ok to use it with this GPU.

I know am bombarding u guys with loads of q's but this GPU is really a big investment for me , so really want to be assured , hope u wont mind .


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2012)

1. Price is Ok.
2. Yes and Yes.
3. No.
4. Yes.


----------



## SRA (Jun 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> 1. Price is Ok.
> 2. Yes and Yes.
> 3. No.
> 4. Yes.



Thank you TG 

and I will add another qs with the 4 mentioned above 

Q5) which brand to get , coz Zotac = 10,800 , Forsa =10,900 , Asus= 10,200 and MSI =10,000 ( as far the info among these MSI has two cooling fans , but a better feature at a lower price point , am I missing something ??


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

go fr gtX 560....
no more doubts


----------



## SRA (Jun 24, 2012)

Chaitanya said:


> go fr gtX 560....
> no more doubts



Ya that is more or less fixed , now which brand to opt for just see my last post ,


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 24, 2012)

MSI or asus or zotac. Forsa is a new entrant so I would avoid it.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 24, 2012)

MSI GTX 560 @ 10.2k


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 24, 2012)

That's 10.3k. Its a good one for the price. But its not a good choice when you are getting a Dual fan version of the same for 10k.
Either get the Dual Fan version of MSI GTX-560 for 10k from ITwares, else get Asus GTX-560 for 10k.2k as you have mentioned above.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 24, 2012)

SRA said:


> Thank you TG
> 
> and I will add another qs with the 4 mentioned above
> 
> Q5) which brand to get , coz Zotac = 10,800 , Forsa =10,900 , Asus= 10,200 and MSI =10,000 ( as far the info among these MSI has two cooling fans , but a better feature at a lower price point , am I missing something ??



Get MSI GTX560 dual fan version fro ITWares.


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 24, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> MSI or asus or zotac. Forsa is a new entrant so I would avoid it.



MSI without a doubt


----------



## topgear (Jun 25, 2012)

the_conqueror said:


> MSI or asus or zotac. Forsa is a new entrant so I would avoid it.



Forsa ain't a new player in Gfx card business and the company established on 1998 - I've seen Forsa Riva TNT2, MX400 and FX5500 etc. agp gfx card a long time back - good old days of AGP


----------



## SRA (Jun 25, 2012)

Searched local market , they don have stock for MSI GTX 560 , so ordered from ITWARES , they are yet to confirm it .


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 25, 2012)

Make sure its the dual fan version.


----------



## SRA (Jun 25, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Make sure its the dual fan version.



ordered this one MSI N560GTX-M2D1GD5 GeForce GTX 560 (Fermi) 1GB 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

Hope they will not mess it up and send a single fan version , is there any way to ensure it ?


----------



## topgear (Jun 26, 2012)

just call them


----------



## SRA (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: GPU Under 10K please suggest ( Final will be ordering tonight )*

MSI GTX 560 single or dual fan both went out of the stock or prices shoot up to 11k , now I got this deal *www.ebay.in/itm/ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-Graphics-Card-Lowest-Price-Ebay-/271005427760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3f192ea830#ht_1820wt_1139 
and its coming to 12k after discount , what do you suggest guys should I go for it ? is Zotak ok ? and am getting a ti version for 12k , will be ordering tonight as  the discount coupon might expire  , so looking forward to your final suggestion .


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 28, 2012)

12K for a GTX 560 Ti is a good deal. But , I wont Trust Ebay. But IF you can and only IF you can spend a 3K more , get a HD 7850 . That will be way worth its price.


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: GPU Under 10K please suggest ( Final will be ordering tonight )*



SRA said:


> MSI GTX 560 single or dual fan both went out of the stock or prices shoot up to 11k , now I got this deal *www.ebay.in/itm/ZOTAC-GeForce-GTX-560-Ti-Graphics-Card-Lowest-Price-Ebay-/271005427760?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3f192ea830#ht_1820wt_1139
> and its coming to 12k after discount , what do you suggest guys should I go for it ? is Zotak ok ? and am getting a ti version for 12k , will be ordering tonight as  the discount coupon might expire  , so looking forward to your final suggestion .



STOP IT !!!!!

For Sale : Graphic Card 3 X Zotac 560-ti , MSI 560-ti Hawk,, DDr3rams Gskill Ripjaws, Laptoprams, PSVita 8 gb - Page 2

Same Zotac 560-Ti GPU(Brand New) sold here for 11.2k - 5 years warranty if registered with Zotac.

shivam2004 from ebay is also a member of Erodov forums lol


----------



## SRA (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: GPU Under 10K please suggest ( Final will be ordering tonight )*



takemein said:


> STOP IT !!!!!
> 
> For Sale : Graphic Card 3 X Zotac 560-ti , MSI 560-ti Hawk,, DDr3rams Gskill Ripjaws, Laptoprams, PSVita 8 gb - Page 2
> 
> ...



I dont get it , it is a used product right ? If i get a brand new for 12k , why should i buy a used one for 11.2k ?? or is it the same person selling the 11,200 stuff on ebay for 12k ??


----------



## topgear (Jun 29, 2012)

There's little misleading info on erodov page : Zotac offers 2 years standard warranty on gpu products and 3 years more if registered within 14 days of purchase and there's two more rules :

1. customer seeking warranty service must be the first owner of the product
2. Original receipt is required for extended warranty service


----------



## SRA (Jun 29, 2012)

Have Finally ordered New Zotak GTX 560 ti , from ebay , will update once I have the card in my hand .


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> There's little misleading info on erodov page : Zotac offers 2 years standard warranty on gpu products and 3 years more if registered within 14 days of purchase and there's two more rules :
> 
> 1. customer seeking warranty service must be the first owner of the product
> 2. Original receipt is required for extended warranty service



He's a dealer selling Brand new cards and gives Original receipt based on the  date you purchase the card from him. 
So you are actually getting a Brand new card and the receipt for registering ur GPU with ZOtac !!!

*DISCLAIMER :* (just in case)
 I ain't affiliated to the Seller,infact i declined his offer for my Asus card. I was only pointing people to check for better offers available. 

@OP - Congratulations on your purchase, Enjoy !!!


----------



## SRA (Jun 29, 2012)

takemein said:


> He's a dealer selling Brand new cards and gives Original receipt based on the  date you purchase the card from him.
> So you are actually getting a Brand new card and the receipt for registering ur GPU with ZOtac !!!
> 
> *DISCLAIMER :* (just in case)
> ...



Thnxx , but one thing how can an april purchased , sealed opened (acc to the pictures ) card be brand new ? and how can he provide me a vat bill for the same april purchased card in the date of my purchase :0


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 29, 2012)

SRA said:


> Thnxx , but one thing how can an april purchased , sealed opened (acc to the pictures ) card be brand new ?
> *Well Yes....The seal is opened and the details on Time of purchase is basically the month he post his sale  IF you only prefer a BOXED GPU then don't bother.*
> 
> and how can he provide me a vat bill for the same april purchased card in the date of my purchase :0
> *He posted Blank bill in his other sale thread....remember he's a Trusted Dealer on [E] forum and he sold a lot of products over there.  *




Got it ? !!!


----------



## topgear (Jun 30, 2012)

SRA said:


> Have Finally ordered New Zotak GTX 560 ti , from ebay , will update once I have the card in my hand .



^^ congrats 



takemein said:


> He's a dealer selling Brand new cards and gives Original receipt based on the  date you purchase the card from him.
> So you are actually getting a Brand new card and the receipt for registering ur GPU with ZOtac !!!
> 
> *DISCLAIMER :* (just in case)
> I ain't affiliated to the Seller,infact i declined his offer for my Asus card. I was only pointing people to check for better offers available.



No sweat  I was only pointing to the infos provided on the forum page compared to the Zotac's website and if you get a vat paid bill from the day of your purchase ( not on the purchase date of the seller of TE ) you still need to register within 14 days - it's Zotac's warranty policy for our country.

Now like OP even I can't seem to understand why a trusted dealer had to open the box seal and then sell the gfx cards - if he is selling lots of products he can do it without opening the boxes - may be he is doing it to test the physical condition of the gfx cards but still it's not acceptable IMO.


----------



## SRA (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: GPU Under 10K  Received my GPU today*

Finally with all your helps I have my long anticipated GPU in my hand   Received my Zotak GTX 560 ti ( from ebay ) , shipping was fast , item just as described , with proper vat bill well packed , overall very satisfied with the deal. Here are a few snaps of my new card . 

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/59405542@N03/7489006038/][img]*farm9.staticflickr.com/8150/7489006038_ffabf91ece_c.jpg[/url] CSC_0297 by Rohitangshu, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/59405542@N03/7489006662/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7265/7489006662_6905892056_c.jpg[/url] CSC_0296 by Rohitangshu, on Flickr[/IMG]

[url=*www.flickr.com/photos/59405542@N03/7489005444/][img]*farm8.staticflickr.com/7108/7489005444_a9659dc2d5_c.jpg[/url] CSC_0298 by Rohitangshu, on Flickr[/IMG]

Thank you all for all your inputs and suggestions , it helped a lot


----------



## topgear (Jul 3, 2012)

^^ Remember to register it within 14 days and is that a stock clocked version ??


----------



## SRA (Jul 5, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Remember to register it within 14 days and is that a stock clocked version ??



Yup registered it , so now I have 5 years warranty  , yes it is a Stocked Clocked Version at 822 Mhz


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info and try Ocing the gpu now - 62c under load is super cool temp for a GTX 560 Ti


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2012)

Zotac provides 5yrs warranty on graphics cards?


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

^^ yep, 2 years standard warranty and if registered within 14 days of purchase you will get 3 years more


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't generally buy Zotac - they're the same company as Sapphire and Sapphire doesn't (in my experience) have a great track record quality wise.


----------



## topgear (Jul 7, 2012)

at-least they are better than XFX


----------



## SRA (Jul 7, 2012)

No other cards are giving 5 years warranty at this moment , so its great in that sense , so far have not faced any trouble , played BF3 in ultra and got around 75fps , with the temp around 62-65 C as I mentioned above.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> at-least they are better than XFX



A lot better. And lets not get into some of blunder in Xfx during RMA.


----------

